# My Rod Wrapper



## flatcatfever (Dec 26, 2014)

Just wanted to show some pictures of my homemade Rod wrapper. It's made of 80/20 extruded aluminum. It's almost complete except for a few little things here and there. Just thought I'd share some pictures. Not as nice as a renzetti but it will do. I got some parts off fleabay and some at the local hardware sore. The extruded aluminum I bought on 80/20.net. The sewing machine motor,foot pedal, and roller wheels I got off fleabay. The Chuck was donated to me. And the drying motor was from mudhole. Everything else I got at the hardware store. Ya the wiring on the rheostat was a little complicated lol. It works just like a pacbay wrapper does. The toggle switch is to change between the wrapping motor and the drying motor. And then the dial knob is just a light dimmer that controls the speed of the motor. I'm into it around $150. So not too shabby. I'd like to updated to the alps Chuck here shortly. Need to sell a couple rods first lol


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

That's a hell of a set up. Looks awesome. Do you do inshore rods?


----------



## flatcatfever (Dec 26, 2014)

Hey thanks man. I enjoy building my own stuff rather then buying it. That's probably the reason I build my own rods too lol. But yes I do build inshore rods as well. If your looking for something feel free to contact me here or at 928-592-7570 or my email [email protected]


Sunshine17 said:


> That's a hell of a set up. Looks awesome. Do you do inshore rods?


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

just shot you a pm


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

very nice set up man. im trying to do a small set up like this to do some cross wraps. may have to pick your brain for some things.


----------



## flatcatfever (Dec 26, 2014)

Yeah totally man just let me know how I can be of any help. Feel free to ask as many questions as you want


J0nesi said:


> very nice set up man. im trying to do a small set up like this to do some cross wraps. may have to pick your brain for some things.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That don't look home-made to me! Looks like an awesome set up!!! Think you'll be getting several PM's fer jobs!!!


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

that looks better than most $300+ wrappers u can buy and u can make it long i build lots of 11 to 14 ft rods to beach fish with and mine is 8 ft u dont even know all my ideas for support for the last 6 ft and none worked just wobeled


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Very cool wrapper.


----------



## Ez2cDave (Feb 7, 2015)

flatcatfever said:


> The sewing machine motor,foot pedal, and roller wheels I got off fleabay.


What "Search Words" did you use on eBay for those Roller Wheels ?

Thanks !


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Excellent job so now its time to get epoxy all over everything..!!


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Really nice. My neighbor built his own as well looks very similar to yours. Only difference I see is he built a foot pedal the length of the rapper so he did not have to keep sliding his pedal around. He built a hinged wood frame around his existing sewing machine pedal. Just a thought. I would have thought yours was store bought, great work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

